# Cold Air Intake



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm getting ready for an intense summer with an RB25DET swap, but for now I just want a simple mod.

Any guidance for getting a cold air intake?

It seems there aren't any short rams out there, at least when I looked on eBay, but what I'm concerned about is getting water in the engine. I heard that the expensive ones have a shut off valve when it gets water in there, but the cheap ones don't. Is it worth the risk? I live in Washington... 

Convince me not to get this, I guess is what I'm asking. eBay "Cold Air Intake" - looks like short ram? versus this higher priced intake versus this most expensive intake.



Also, found this on the 240sx.org page.



> A real easy and no cost modification for a 240sx with the stock air box still is to remove the Y pipe connected to the right of the air box. Its real simple to remove and the 1 inch pipe that connects to the airbox its gone so now there is no restriction and a gaping 4 inch space now for lots of air to go on. Only down side is the air filter gets dirtier faster so you have to watch it. I tried this on my car and the apex multichecker says it has an increase of 4 more hp. Also it gives a more deeper and louder sound when you give a little gas.


This is not possible with an aftermarket intake, right? Also, isn't this bad for the engine?


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

make your own, or have someone do it. or for aftermarket, i'd go with injen. they cool wit me.


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

AEM made a bypass valve of sorts a long time ago, and they were cool about it and made it in a number of different sizes. so if you want to buy a cold air intake then find out the pipe diameter after that find out what diameter the AEM bypass fits. that's the way to do it if you want to spend money for no good reason. if your going to do the RB swap then why waste the money? go to a hardware store buy dryer ducting and put a filter at the end of it. it cost me ten dollars for my cold air and since im going SR even if i didn't get that much power and it wasn't done right. who cares im getting a new engine later. this is the reason there aren't that many mods done to my car. why spent the money on an engine im not going to keep?


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

That's what I'm thinking. I guess the trick is making that dryer piping fit around to where the cold air would come out (to get the cold air effect...)

About your cold air - sounds like a smart idea - I'm doing the swap too. What did you do for a bypass valve? Or are you risking it with the rain?


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Dryer piping can't be good for the engine at all. It's not very strong! What if it gets sucked into the engine? Or parts of it.

May as well go big spending on the $20 piping on eBay and get a filter and the valve? Or how much must the valve be?

Bah...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Buy 2 or 3 3" mandrels in stainless, mild or ali.
Buy 2 silicon hose reducers (3" to size of afm outlet, 3" to size of turbo inlet)
Go to a metal fabricator and get him to weld up mandrels in the right way. Remember the smaller hose attachment for the BOV plumback and the oil catch can plumback if you have them.
Buy any pod filter and attach to afm, attach new pipe, away you go.

Pod filter should be now close to the outside corner of the engine bay. You can put in a fibreglass or stainless partition to surround the filter and run some conduit hose (vacuum, heater, whatever) from the front bar to the hole where the intercooler pipe goes through.

Here is a pic of the partition


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

^^^^ even a heat shield!!! niceeeeeee :thumbup:
*sigh* someday, i will learn enough to do the suff you do joel..


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

.okay, Kristian, I've been running the dryer ducting for about 6 months no problem but your point is true the first intake i made did get sucked in. but the screen on the mas saved me. the second one i just made sure to not stretch the material to far in the bends. works fine. also yes i risk the rain, but really when it rains really hard i just move the filter into the engine bay. http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/473879 you can look at it there :jump:


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

For $15 more I can get a cold air from eBay that is possible to resale when I do the swap...

Props to ya, Joel, for that awsome custom work. Don't think I'm going to do that for a throwaway engine... at least keep away in my garage...

Now, I have a question! Are all the intakes on eBay cold air? I can't tell the difference between cold air and non cold air for the 240sx, I don't know why, but there isn't any substantial difference in pipe lengths between each different auction! Can someone help me out?


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

all the ones I've seen on ebay are short ram not true cold air, that's why i made the cold air extension out of the dryer crap sorry if i was a little vague befor but i figured we were talking about the extension :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

nobody actually makes a cold air for 240sx, just short ram


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> nobody actually makes a cold air for 240sx, just short ram


some site claims to have Injen CAI, it extends in front of the radiator, blah blah blah.


----------



## grip2drift (May 2, 2004)

no its true injen makes the extension for their short ram but it costs all together around $300 or so. its really not worth it, if your going to be doing a swap and yes you could resell it but you would never get back what you paid for it


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes but making $15 off of something you bought for $30-40 isn't that bad, especially if you can enjoy it for a few months. But it doesn't sound worth it now, if all it does is make more noise. The ka sounds beefy enough.

How is it on the SR20DET for the air intake? Are there true CAI mods?


----------



## utaheric (Mar 1, 2004)

if you want to do it for cheap just buy some pcp pipe at a hardware store. make sure it is like 2-3 inches and just put that shit were ever you want. and don't tell my pcp pipe isn't strong because today i just say this guy who build a home made turbo kit and all the piping was pcp. it has been running for 90k miles now and it is rally-cross car. now that is some funny shit. i couldn't believe it.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Yea and the curve it around till you get to the outside and put a filter on that lol. Only downside is engine heat, I don't understand how he got past that, because if it sits anywhere near any hot parts it could melt.

But screw that I dont wanna risk it if all it does is add noise. I'll just take the intake off and see how that sounds (not to drive, just listen).


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

is that the same as PVC pipe? like cream coloured water pipe? I hope not!


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm afraid that it is. I think that PVC sounds like PCP so people say that, but that's what he is talking about.

I'm afraid to put that in my engine. I'll just be patient till my swap.


----------

